# Why did you pick your profile pic, and username?



## ClannadFan (Jul 4, 2022)

Simple question.

I'll start. 

Because she's my waifu 4 laifu.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 4, 2022)

Because Solider Boy is cool.

Curious why @Kitsune picked hers though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## wibisana (Jul 4, 2022)

There is long ass backstory why i pick Wibisana shadow puppet as avatar and name.

In Ramayana there are these 2 brothers of main antagonist Ravana (Dasamuka/10 faces giant), Ravana kidnap the wife of Rama (the Avatar/incarnation of Vishnu, one of trinity/main Gods in Hindu) ofc Rama is protagonist here.

Long short story, Ravana has 2 brother
Both virtuous, but one Wibisana is one who side with God Virtue, exact justice, he betray his brother and kingndom because he wont fight for evil cause.
One is Kumbakarna, the tragic hero, he is strong and also disapprove Ravana kidnapping Rama's wife, but he still fight for Ravana and the kingdom because he doesnt believe he should betray his country even if the country is in the wrong side.basically, right or wrong it is still my country even if the Gods themselves invade it, im gonna fight to the end.

Well, you know me, im picking wibisana name and avatar, obviously because im more favored to him, im picking his side

But still i have huge respect on Kumbakarna side.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 4, 2022)

I changed it to pfp and username, since I'm curious on that too


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Curious why @Kitsune picked hers though.


Severe tentacle fetish 



Username is a reference to mythology and also the kyuubi.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 4, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Severe tentacle fetish



you mean...like the deep?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 4, 2022)

After seeing @wibisana answer, I'd like slightly in depth responses lol, even if its something simple 

@A Optimistic why is Soilder boy cool? Who is Soilder boy?

@Kitsune Why is the kyuubi a big enough deal for you to make it your username? Naruto?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> @A Optimistic why is Soilder boy cool? Who is Soilder boy?



Solider is a cunt from The Boys. A ruthless asshole who got betrayed by his team and wants to get revenge on all of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Solider is a cunt from The Boys. A ruthless asshole who got betrayed by his team and wants to get revenge on all of them.


I've heard about that show, been meaning to give it a watch some time.

I would ask you why your username is A Optimistic, but you were a ZKK believer

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I've heard about that show, been meaning to give it a watch some time.
> 
> I would ask you why your username is A Optimistic, but you were a ZKK believer



This wasn't my original name, it got changed when I got too many optimistic ratings one day as a joke.

And yeah you should definitely go watch the show, you're honestly really missing out. It's the show of the year.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> you mean...like the deep?


Yes exactly. A true highlight of the season.  


ClannadFan said:


> @Kitsune Why is the kyuubi a big enough deal for you to make it your username? Naruto?


This might sound ridiculous in hindsight but I was actually very moved by the first episode of Naruto. I watched it during a bit of a rough patch and the way he felt alienated from the world because of this monster inside him struck a cord with me. I cried.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> This wasn't my original name, it got changed when I got too many optimistic ratings one day as a joke.
> 
> And yeah you should definitely go watch the show, you're honestly really missing out. It's the show of the year.


Lol yeah, I've seen people call you Ava I think. Must of been a long time ago since I've always knew you as A Optimistic

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 4, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Yes exactly. A true highlight of the season.
> 
> This might sound ridiculous in hindsight but I was actually very moved by the first episode of Naruto. I watched it during a bit of a rough patch and the way he felt alienated from the world because of this monster inside him struck a cord with me. I cried.



Lol I feel you on that one. I'm probably the only guy in the OL who's got Naruto>One Piece. Still got a special place in my heart to this day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

For my username, I had this old Naruto OC on Amino who was named "Uchiha Tenshi". This, like many people's first OC was basically a self insert. I changed it to "Tenshio" because adding the "o" was a tad more masculine which matches current me. I still love my first OC, despite all of the story editing and such, they're very dear to my heart and reflect me as a human if I'm going to be honest. What I want to be at least, so in a way.. I hide behind my old Naruto OC, personality wise, as an online persona per say.
The pfp is something I found on Google, the white hair and darkness around the eyes, and the mastery of shadows matches the core of Tenshi(o).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> For my username, I had this old Naruto OC on Amino who was named "Uchiha Tenshi". This, like many people's first OC was basically a self insert. I changed it to "Tenshio" because adding the "o" was a tad more masculine which matches current me. I still love my first OC, despite all of the story editing and such, they're very dear to my heart and reflect me as a human if I'm going to be honest. What I want to be at least, so in a way.. I hide behind my old Naruto OC, personality wise, as an online persona per say.
> The pfp is something I found on Google, the white hair and darkness around the eyes, and the mastery of shadows matches the core of Tenshi(o).


Nice, I was wondering where your pfp was from but looks like its just some random fanart lol. And another Naruto fan. For some reason I don't run into alot of Naruto fans here even though this place used to be named after him lol.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jul 5, 2022)

My current one is cuz the bleach trailer just came out and I wanted something from it since I'm excited.

I change my avy pretty often tho so this one will probably go by the end of the month lol.

But I've decided on a certain 2 as my default avy's, if that's the right word. Basically an avy where I'll always keep on unless something I'm excited about happens and I want an avy of it, like I'm doing now. It's these:




They're both bosses (or armor sets for your character) from Dark Souls. The souls series is my favorite video game series of all time and I really loved fighting these 2 in particular so this is what I've just decided to do as my default.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> My current one is cuz the bleach trailer just came out and I wanted something from it since I'm excited.
> 
> I change my avy pretty often tho so this one will probably go by the end of the month lol.
> 
> ...


The new Bleach animes art and animation are looking great, I'm excited for it too. Never really played the Souls games. Only played Elden Ring, but I loved it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Nice, I was wondering where your pfp was from but looks like its just some random fanart lol. And another Naruto fan. For some reason I don't run into alot of Naruto fans here even though this place used to be named after him lol.


Yeah, I was trying to find a picture I used for one of the very first versions of Tenshi- however found this instead. I think it works better. I have no clue what it's from originally, I think it looks wonderful however.
That makes a lot of more sense, I like how it branched off of that though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Now for me to go a little in depth.

Tomoyo Sakagami, my Waifu 4 Laifu. She's from Clannad. I really liked her in the anime, but she got GOAT status after I played the VN. She's perfect.

For my username, it's because Clannad is my favorite anything ever. I watched it 10 years ago now, and never have I ever even thought that anything has come close since. I'm an open minded person, so I believe the possiblity is out there, and I'd actually welcome it since it'd be great to have an even better experience somehow.

I made it my username basically as a way to get its name out there more lol. Only 1 person has watched the show because of that, but I'll take it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Xel (Jul 5, 2022)

My name used to be Xel'lotath after a Lovecraftian cosmic deity from the game Eternal Darkness but everyone kept shortening it so I did too.

Pfp/sig are waifu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Xel said:


> My name used to be Xel'lotath after a Lovecraftian cosmic deity from the game Eternal Darkness but everyone kept shortening it so I did too.
> 
> Pfp/sig are waifu.


A person of culture. Waifu for pfp and sig gang

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Now for me to go a little in depth.
> 
> Tomoyo Sakagami, my Waifu 4 Laifu. She's from Clannad. I really liked her in the anime, but she got GOAT status after I played the VN. She's perfect.
> 
> ...


The second season of that show was so sad. It’s been ages since I watched it but I still remember it being one of the most heartbreaking anime I’ve ever watched, other than Grave of the Fireflies. I also share a first name with one of the characters who is absolutely nothing like me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> The second season of that show was so sad. It’s been ages since I watched it but I still remember it being one of the most heartbreaking anime I’ve ever watched, other than Grave of the Fireflies. I also share a first name with one of the characters who is absolutely nothing like me.


Yeah, it's the only show with a scene that can make me cry every time I watch it. I love those type of shows. And I'm curious but won't ask lol


----------



## Lmao (Jul 5, 2022)

I was originally a big Bleach fan, it used to be my favorite out of the Shonen Big 3 and is pretty much the reason I ended up on forums in the first place.

My first username was also Bleach related and there is exactly one person on this forum who still remembers what it was (shout-out to my BA homie ). I changed it to Lmao because I wanted a more neutral username and that was my most used emote back in the day.

The avatar is pretty straightforward, Shanks is my favorite One Piece character.



A Optimistic said:


> This wasn't my original name, it got changed when I got too many optimistic ratings one day as a joke.


This is matching lore considering your most popular OL thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Lmao said:


> I was originally a big Bleach fan, it used to be my favorite out of the Shonen Big 3 and is pretty much the reason I ended up on forums in the first place.
> 
> My first username was also Bleach related and there is exactly one person on this forum who still remembers what it was (shout-out to my BA homie ). I changed it to Lmao because I wanted a more neutral username and that was my most used emote back in the day.
> 
> ...


Just wondering, what was your old username?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 5, 2022)

Hades is one of my favourite games and I enjoy Zagreus.

I think @Rob  or someone else back in the day called me Big Bob and I changed it to that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Hades is one of my favourite games and I enjoy Zagreus.
> 
> I think @Rob  or someone else back in the day called me Big Bob and I changed it to that.


Who were you before Big Bob?


----------



## Rob (Jul 5, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Hades is one of my favourite games and I enjoy Zagreus.
> 
> I think @Rob  or someone else back in the day called me Big Bob and I changed it to that.


Nah, I called you Bobbert all the time lol. Not sure where Big Bob came from


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Who were you before Big Bob?


I honestly don't remember since it was around 7-8 years ago I changed it I think.


Rob said:


> Nah, I called you Bobbert all the time lol. Not sure where Big Bob came from


Yeah I remember that but I thought your or someone else coined Big Bob  

Or maybe it was this the whole time and i'm just dumb af

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lmao (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Just wondering, what was your old username?


It was h2ichi, a tribute to Ichigo's badass hollow self. I loved Kubo's concept of fighting with your inner demons, it made Ichigo a relatable character.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 5, 2022)

Had no permanent home at the point I signed up and my name is Tom. Ergo Vagrant Tom. 

I got bored of my old avatars and went for a Full Metal Panic avatar because that show is hilarious. Didn't want to go with Pony guy avatar though as it's overplayed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Lol I feel you on that one. I'm probably the only guy in the OL who's got Naruto>One Piece. Still got a special place in my heart to this day



Personally Part 1 Naruto > One Piece > Part 2 Naruto 

It's funny how it's cool to hate on Naruto whilst posting on a Naruto forum. I get joining before before part 2 and therefore hating on that. But if you think part 1 sucked why even join a Naruto forum?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 5, 2022)

Light and Lelouch are two of my most favourite characters in any media, not just manga/anime, probably the top 2 in fact. DN and CG are also my fave manga/anime. The D part came from me registering to a One Piece site.


My current profile pic is Shuji Hanma from Tokyo Revengers. The art looked extremely good in my opinion. And he's one of my fave characters from the show, for whom I have big expectations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 5, 2022)

My first username was my actual name I used back in 2004 when I joined. When I came back to the forums I figured it wasn’t probably wise to use my real name. So changed it to skyfall because I’m a big James Bond fan and I liked the movie. Didn’t spend much thought on it tbh lol

as far as profile pic I just wanted to use something from a classic anime I watched. Will probably change it again soon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> My first username was my actual name I used back in 2004 when I joined. When I came back to the forums I figured it wasn’t probably wise to use my real name. So changed it to skyfall because I’m a big James Bond fan and I liked the movie. Didn’t spend much thought on it tbh lol
> 
> as far as profile pic I just wanted to use something from a classic anime I watched. Will probably change it again soon.


That's gotta be a first lol. Never heard of someone doing that, but 2004 were different times I guess


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> That's gotta be a first lol. Never heard of someone doing that, but 2004 were different times I guess


Back then narutofan (now fanverse) hosted naruto episodes on the website where you could pay for direct download the show. I put my real name in just because I thought I was just joining for access to the episodes. But it was actually for the forum username. So it was a mistake from day 1 lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 5, 2022)

i usually just go with whatever media i'm consuming at the time until i get bored of it (haven't played elden ring in like 2 months but haven't felt the need to change)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Gin said:


> i usually just go with whatever media i'm consuming at the time until i get bored of it (haven't played elden ring in like 2 months but haven't felt the need to change)


Why Gin tho?


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 5, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> This wasn't my original name, it got changed when I got too many optimistic ratings one day as a joke.
> 
> And yeah you should definitely go watch the show, you're honestly really missing out. It's the show of the year.


Reacher is much better tbh. The boys is just better than Ubrella Academy and Doom Patrol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Why Gin tho?


it's a good name  i like short names and it just sounds good to me, only annoyance is that a lot of ppl pronounce it like the drink and not the weeb way

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Gin said:


> it's a good name  i like short names and it just sounds good to me, only annoyance is that a lot of ppl pronounce it like the drink and not the weeb way


I always pronounce Gin like the drink. I thought that was the weeb way too lol


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 5, 2022)

UN is a character from the first and onlygame i played to the end after watching my brother play it several times here and there and since i liked the intros one day i told him that i wanted to try it out, FFVIII.

Current avatar i liked the art.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> UN is a character from the first game i played to the end after watching my brother play it several times here and there and since i liked the intros one day i told him that i wanted to try it out, FFVIII.


Why'd you like her? isn't she some weirdly pushy girl?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> Why'd you like her? isn't she some weirdly pushy girl?


Weird pushy girls are the best tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Now for me to go a little in depth.
> 
> Tomoyo Sakagami, my Waifu 4 Laifu. She's from Clannad. I really liked her in the anime, but she got GOAT status after I played the VN. She's perfect.
> 
> ...





Kitsune said:


> The second season of that show was so sad. It’s been ages since I watched it but I still remember it being one of the most heartbreaking anime I’ve ever watched, other than Grave of the Fireflies. I also share a first name with one of the characters who is absolutely nothing like me.


I'm surprised people liked it htat much. While i expected people liked it, i didn't know it was this much.

I wonder if you guys would be surprised to learn that i didn't like it : 

Well, i liked the first season better than the second season. Second season they stopped trying to be funny so naturally it fell off for me pretty hard. I didn't feel sorry for the characters or anything. They exist to be entertaining to me.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> Why'd you like her? isn't she some weirdly pushy girl?


I don’t think she is ahah i like her and her story with Squall.


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> I don’t think she is ahah i like her and her story with Squall.


O_o, lol

I mean, she does practically drag squall away from enjoying his drink alone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'm surprised people liked it htat much. While i expected people liked it, i didn't know it was this much.
> 
> I wonder if you guys would be surprised to learn that i didn't like it :
> 
> Well, i liked the first season better than the second season. Second season they stopped trying to be funny so naturally it fell off for me pretty hard. I didn't feel sorry for the characters or anything. They exist to be entertaining to me.


I do think that entertainment is the most important thing when it comes to anime, but I just also found the show to be very entertaining while being a tear jerker. I think I've seen the show around 10 times now lol


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 5, 2022)

Because i AM Extramarital child!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I do think that entertainment is the most important thing when it comes to anime, but I just also found the show to be very entertaining while being a tear jerker. I think I've seen the show around 10 times now lol


I mean, being a tear jerker can still be entertaining. They just dont' feel like characters i should feel sorry for, especially the male MC. It's also coupled with how goofy anime characters look in general, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> I didn't feel sorry for the characters or anything. They exist to be entertaining to me.


Sociopath Jim.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> I mean, being a tear jerker can still be entertaining. They just dont' feel like characters i should feel sorry for, especially the male MC. It's also coupled with how goofy anime characters look in general, lol


Well everyone's different lol. I can't really tell you who you should feel for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2022)

my screenname doens't have any sort of deep story or anything. 

I was playing starcraft when i was making a chatango screenname on an anime chatroom and my profile pic happened to be an image mmy sister left on the ccomputer when she left. It's been my goto SN and pfp combo for anime related stuff ever since.

I keep my non anime related screenname consistent because nobody ever takes it, but i try to not keep the two related to each other whatsoever. People IRL know i'm connected to the non-anime name and i don't want people IRL to know i've watched anime. I don't mask my personality or anything, although i'm a bit more honest under this username than i would be on the other one.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> my screenname doens't have any sort of deep story or anything.
> 
> I was playing starcraft when i was making a chatango screenname on an anime chatroom and my profile pic happened to be an image mmy sister left on the ccomputer when she left. It's been my goto SN and pfp combo for anime related stuff ever since.
> 
> I keep my non anime related screenname consistent because nobody ever takes it, but i try to not keep the two related to each other whatsoever. People IRL know i'm connected to the non-anime name and i don't want people IRL to know i've watched anime. I don't mask my personality or anything, although i'm a bit more honest under this username than i would be on the other one.


Closet anime fans still exist in 2022? It's not weird anymore lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Closet anime fans still exist in 2022? It's not weird anymore lol


 

I'd get in trouble, lol


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'd get in trouble, lol


From who lol


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> From who lol


My mom mostly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> My mom mostly.


I can't tell if you're joking


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I can't tell if you're joking


There's no j/k, so I'm serious

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Upendo Upendo no Mi (Jul 5, 2022)

The No Mi is the suffix for all devil fruits which I picked since I joined for One Piece discussion and content at first.

And the Upendo means Love in my mother tongue. 

So pretty simple. PFP is because I rewatched Film Z a few days before joining and I love the Admirals.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 5, 2022)

Kakashi, Yamato, Iruka are my fav characters in Naruto. Kakashi was already taken so I stuck with Yamato.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 5, 2022)

I was watching Aristocats at the time and Thomas' sang something about "avant-garde" which at the time I heard as "Avant Guard" and the rest is history.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stringer (Jul 5, 2022)

The profile picture is Aokiji, I'd say one of the better written characters by the author of One Piece and my favorite character in the series.

Username is in reference to Stringer Bell, he was a character from The Wire. I've changed usernames a couple of times over the years but this one stuck.

Reactions: Like 6 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> And yeah you should definitely go watch the show, you're honestly really missing out. It's the show of the year.


I've been trying to get into that show, but i'd need to find a version with the sex scenes cut out.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> I've been trying to get into that show, but i'd need to find a version with the sex scenes cut out.



you’re 34…

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> I've been trying to get into that show, but i'd need to find a version with the sex scenes cut out.


Just watch it anyway. It will be good for your education.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Just watch it anyway. It will be good for your education.


You mean the sexual content parts? O_o


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> You mean the sexual content parts? O_o


Yeah, that’s what I mean. Do you really want to go to your grave not knowing about The Deep’s tentacle fetish?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

I really can't tell if Jim's just doing a long running gag or he's serious

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Yeah, that’s what I mean. Do you really want to go to your grave not knowing about The Deep’s tentacle fetish?


O_o

I'm pretty sure people have the stuff edited out or something. It'll make for a quicker watch too, lol


----------



## Shanks (Jul 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

It'll never happen, but if I were to ever change my pfp it'd be to switch to a Rin Tohsaka pfp. She's my runner up.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Gin (Jul 6, 2022)

i'm normal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Gadaffi (Jul 6, 2022)

immaculate leadership skills obvi


and i love supermodels

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lmao (Jul 6, 2022)

Gin said:


> i'm normal


@Jim He stole your avy, get him!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 6, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 6, 2022)

I honestly can't remember about my username - I think because the color of my bike is raven and it clicked. And the profile pic is Mugen because stuff - unpredictable, spontaneous, and volatile stuff.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 6, 2022)

For the avatar and the profile banner?

It's because I'm into both Transformers & RWBY. An odd combination for most people but if you replaced all the cast in RWBY with good guy robots and bad guy robots it'd almost be guaranteed that it'd get hated on a lot less except for the most hardcore of Roosterteeth fanatics.

For the username? I don't remember.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 11, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> It'll never happen, but if I were to ever change my pfp it'd be to switch to a Rin Tohsaka pfp. She's my runner up.


I didn't know who she was, so I searched her name. She's adorable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2022)

profile pic- characters from this puzzle game "unravel"

name- cuz i was very much into trance music at the time

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## dergeist (Jul 11, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I really can't tell if Jim's just doing a long running gag or he's serious



He's serious, poor guy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shrike (Jul 11, 2022)

The Shrike is an enigmatic entity from the Hyperion Cantos books. 

Shrikes as birds are badass. 

I like Doflamingo's design.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Harmonie (Jul 15, 2022)

I got the username "Harmonie" from reading books on the history of woodwind instruments. Centuries back (perhaps 18th century and before, maybe a little later), "harmonie" referred to an ensemble of woodwind and brass instrumentalists. I've even seen it reference the wind section in an orchestra.

Probably literally no one thinks of - or even knows - that when they see my username, but that's the reason! I am a wind instrument enthusiast. Own almost every instrument you could find in a wind ensemble, and have played quite a few as well. 

That probably goes a long way to explain my avatar and signature, too! I could describe my signature in a bit more detail. Does it really need that, you're probably asking. Perhaps not, but the choice of those three instruments is significant. It goes all of the way back to high school, when I became interested in playing a variety of woodwind instruments. Before my senior year I had come to see those three - bassoon, saxophone and oboe as my top favorites, and the three that I must play someday. Since then I have learned bassoon and oboe, but not yet saxophone. Poor saxophone.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 15, 2022)

My sets are usually just whatever has my fixation at the time and change pretty frequently.

My Username is actually one of many many names that I have had here but this one always felt the most 'right' and probably the only one I am remembered for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jul 15, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I really can't tell if Jim's just doing a long running gag or he's serious


dw none of us can either

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lmao (Jul 15, 2022)

trance said:


> dw none of us can either


At this point I don't think Jim knows either

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2022)

Lmao said:


> At this point I don't think Jim knows either


and knowing is half the battle

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## trance (Jul 15, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 15, 2022)

trance said:


> profile pic- characters from this puzzle game "unravel"
> 
> name- cuz i was very much into trance music at the time


rakuyo was prolly my fav one of yours, i have a weakness for weebshit

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Jul 15, 2022)

Gin said:


> rakuyo was prolly my fav one of yours, i have a weakness for weebshit


thanks senjougahara hitagi

it was an honor to share my name with waifu maria's personal tool

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2022)

I didn't. 

It picked me.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 17, 2022)

Mider T said:


> I didn't.
> 
> It picked me.



what is your fav fruit


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2022)

^ he's actually terrified of banana's.
allegedly at least.

profile pic because i'm the only one that can wear it. of course. none of these devilman out here could execute.
name the same. also airtight alias.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Mider T said:


> I didn't.
> 
> It picked me.


this should be yoru next pfp

j/k


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> this should be yoru next pfp
> 
> j/k


Yoru means evening in Japanese.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 19, 2022)

Most people don't realise this about me but I like insects, arthropods and parasites.

Glad to finally clarify this!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 19, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Most people don't realise this about me but I like insects, arthropods and parasites.
> 
> Glad to finally clarify this!


Is this your fave movie
/jk
Not jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 19, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Is this your fave movie
> /jk
> Not jim


Somehow get your hands on , thank me later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

